# Hamish MacCunn



## Aramis

A romantic Scottish geezer.








By accident I've stumbled upon him and searched out this works of his:






It is quite beautiful orchestral work of nationalistic character which you can sense even without knowing anything about Scottish folk music. The moorlands, rivers of Scotland are all there. Not a masterpiece but very enjoyable and well done overture in middle-romantic style. I'll be looking forward to hearing more of this geezer.


----------



## Guest

That's the first time I've heard an eighteen year old called a geezer. And, given what I read, I'm surprised I've never run across the UK meaning that would apply to McGunn, even at 18.

I can't believe it! I actually just now learned something on or by means of a online thread!!

Anyway, just to say thanks for the wee language lesson there Aramis!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you for posting this delightful piece of music. It is not new to me as I have Alex Gibsons recording of it.

An arrangement of a piano piece my MacCunn






And a song setting of his in a choral arrangement.






Another composition with a Scottish flavor is Malcolm Arnolds Tam O' Shanter Overture also conducted by Alexander Gibson.


----------

